
Why can a Venn diagram for 4 sets not be constructed with circles - pietroppeter
https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/1475/why-can-a-venn-diagram-for-4-sets-not-be-constructed-using-circles
======
pietroppeter
My favorite symmetric 5 set Venn diagram:
[https://xkcd.com/2122/](https://xkcd.com/2122/)

